# Fog Chiller Help



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

What are the best ways to make a fog chiller.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Start here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21589


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

My favorite fog chiller is to get a 6 to 8 foot length of perforated plastic drainage pipe--the corrugated stuff that's about 6" in diameter. If you can't find perforated, then get the solid and drill holes in it. Cover one end (I use the lid from a tub of butter and duct tape). Freeze a half-dozen water bottles and slide them in.

Then you just set the open end of the tube in front of your fog machine. I like this type chiller because the fog pours out of the holes along the length instead of being blasted from one spot. The black tube is pretty inconspicuous.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Niblique's thread that Roxy posted is a perfect example of a scratch built excellent performer. You will find many discussions on making them out of a cooler. Some of the best performers are based on the "Vortex" concept. I made mine out of 60 quart Igloo coolers using the "Reverse Vortex" concept. The basic idea is to push the hot fog through the ice to rapidly cool and condense the fog so it hangs low. Using a premium fog juice made for chillers works the best. I use Froggy's Freezin fluid.


----------



## susan from creepy hollow (Jun 17, 2007)

spinwitch said:


> My favorite fog chiller is to get a 6 to 8 foot length of perforated plastic drainage pipe--the corrugated stuff that's about 6" in diameter. If you can't find perforated, then get the solid and drill holes in it. Cover one end (I use the lid from a tub of butter and duct tape). Freeze a half-dozen water bottles and slide them in.
> 
> Then you just set the open end of the tube in front of your fog machine. I like this type chiller because the fog pours out of the holes along the length instead of being blasted from one spot. The black tube is pretty inconspicuous.


This works overhead as well! I used medium sized PVC, but the principal is the same.


----------



## Eleksha (Oct 6, 2013)

The pipe sounds like a great idea. I was going to make the cooler version of the chiller, but I have to go out of town for a week and a half and I won't have a lot of time to set up my display and finish the rest of my props when I get back. This looks super easy and a lot easier to hide in a bush than the cooler.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

I made mine using an Igloo Picnic Basket. This is a 26 quart cooler with a hinged lid. It holds my Chauvet 1100 and 1300 nicely right on top the lid. I used 2 inch pvc to make a gooseneck from the bottom of the cooler to connect the fogger while sitting on top. On the inside of the cooler the gooseneck turns 90 degrees and stops about 1 inch from the lid. This allows the fog to come all the way to the top of the cooler and flow down through the ice before exiting. On the opposite side of the cooler from the gooseneck I put a 4 inch pvc coupling. This is for the cooled fog exiting to the ground. Inside I just used some small square shaped wire from Home Depot and zipped tied some 1 inch pvc legs to the wire. I made these about 2 inches off the bottom of the cooler. This gives you a small airgap for the fog to flow out the exit. I then just take a bag of ice and pour over the wire. OK, here are the photos of my fog chiller. This one works really well.


----------



## Rebel6974 (May 8, 2015)

Cant pull up your pics. Would love to see them so I have idea for one I want to make to cover 3 foot door. If you need to send to [email protected] thanks


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

I am not sure why they are not showing up for you. I emailed them to you.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I have no issues opening your pics.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

Hauntiholik said:


> I have no issues opening your pics.


Thanks Hauntiholik. Probably something with his web browser settings then.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They don't open for me, either. I get a message saying "Windows can't open this file".


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

*Fog Chiller Video Playlist Wil Help*



Haunt2530 said:


> What are the best ways to make a fog chiller.


I have a bunch of DIY fog chiller vids up some of them supported info in the Monster Vortex Chiller thread.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL99706E990F146BE3

This year I'm using the trusty and cheap ghostsofhalloween . com trash can (the originators who don't even use it anymore - they use perforated irrigation hose taped on the end fwiw).

I'm going to shoot high def 1080p 60fps to capture the beauty of the fog ; ) Sub to my channel or watch for my separate posts here.

I bought a Chauvet 901 and Foggy's Freezin Fog juice I'm reviewing. The 901 heats up in 1.5 min and doesn't shut off very much and when it does it recycles the heater quickly. That should be ideal for a chiller with an FC-T timer remote. Otherwise a 400W fogger works fine. It just shuts off and reheats often.

I also made a 5 gallon bucket mini trash can chiller for a cauldron. I used the 48qt Igloo Vortex-style in the past. a vid is in that link.

Fwiw I was the one who thought of using the cube coolers based on Deathlord's Vortex and numerous fog on the rocks cooler ideas. CountZero thought of the trash bag outlet idea to slow down the velocity and that actually works.

I made perfect hanging clouds of fog in a garage in 82 deg 72% humidity in the Midwest the past couple days with Froggy's, the 901, a 400W Gemmy and Walmart fog juice no chiller ; )

Keep in mind that even if your chiller doesn't give you ground hugging fog like some of my videos it will still be heavy and linger and rise slowly to provide atmosphere.

And a cooler has nothing to do with chilling fog btw. It's just a convenient receptacle. The vortex product for example is basically an oversized kitty litter pail.

If you make a trash can I like the semi-rigid aluminum duct. It doesn't need as much ice as the soft walled duct.

I have at least 28 videos to share this year. At least 12 will be fog related plus the yard haunt ; ) I'll post links this month to new videos.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

mudbugntx said:


> I made mine using an Igloo Picnic Basket.


Welcome to the club ; ) Glad it works. Use the CountZero idea trash bag on the outlet and it will be even better (cut a lawn and leaf bag down to 10-12" and rubber band or tape it to the outlet) It slows down the velocity of the fog even more.

btw for those having trouble viewing them, I could see your pics just fine. They download when I click on them.


----------



## mudbugntx (Oct 7, 2013)

I may actually make a fog curtain and a projector for a ghost this year. I already do one in my windows.


----------

